# Another Soccer Mom question - Cleats for wide footed kids?



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

My son (6yo) just started playing soccer this season and we are having a heck of a time finding soccer cleats that actually fit his feet. Initially I was just going to have him play in athletic shoes, but his coach really wanted him in cleats so he doesn't slip on the wet grass. He has very wide feet with flattish insoles. Soccer cleats are constructed so narrowly!

I found a pair today that seemed OK in the store. We went up a size from his regular size and he ran around in them and said they were fine. Then when we went to soccer skills practice he was moving around the field like a snail, and after it was over he said the shoes hurt his feet, which is not surprising to me because they do not fit the shape of his feet at all, really.

What should we do? I was thinking maybe I could get some foam inserts to help with the size and comfort issue. Unfortunately I think our soccer experience may be short if he can't find shoes he can actually play in, he just moves too slowly.


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

I would see if you could find a store that carries a good selection of New Balance. NB typically makes their shoes in a variety of widths. Here is a kid's cleat from the NB site. It not a 'soccer' cleat but maybe it would work? You can search the site for retailers that carry that particular shoe or just google for an online retailer. I highly recommend getting a fitting at a reputable shoe store, though, if your dc is hard to fit. They may have more recommendations than the NB even.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Can you tell me which brand you bought. The two best brands for kids are Nike and Adidas and generally Adidas run wider but shorter in length, so with Nike you are likely to need on half size smaller. However, I am finding the Nike Total90 Shoot (not cheap but not outrageously expensive) seem to fit wider. My DS loves his Total90 Laser IIs (just about the same shoe but more $$$ and designed for serious young players). If you tried both those brands then I don't know what to suggest. I would probably go for a larger size and add an insole. Generally you don't want to buy soccer cleats with "room to grow", a thumb's width between the end of the longest toe and the shoe is ideal, but if you need to go bigger for width it isn't the end of the world!

PS: You can't use other types of cleats for soccer, they aren't considered safe. There are no toe cleats on soccer shoes because they can cause kicking injuries. Once kids start playing games with refs their cleats are checked before a game.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was going to suggest Adidas as well. Most of their footwear tends to run wide. I personally have pretty wide feet and always wear Mitre. Do you have anywhere like play it again sports? I am generally against used footwear but kids wear cleats so little at that age really. They will be pre-streched...


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
Can you tell me which brand you bought. The two best brands for kids are Nike and Adidas and generally Adidas run wider but shorter in length, so with Nike you are likely to need on half size smaller. However, I am finding the Nike Total90 Shoot (not cheap but not outrageously expensive) seem to fit wider. My DS loves his Total90 Laser IIs (just about the same shoe but more $$$ and designed for serious young players). If you tried both those brands then I don't know what to suggest. I would probably go for a larger size and add an insole. Generally you don't want to buy soccer cleats with "room to grow", a thumb's width between the end of the longest toe and the shoe is ideal, but if you need to go bigger for width it isn't the end of the world!

PS: You can't use other types of cleats for soccer, they aren't considered safe. There are no toe cleats on soccer shoes because they can cause kicking injuries. Once kids start playing games with refs their cleats are checked before a game.

We bought a brand called Power Bolt. I'm going to buy an insole for them tonight, maybe that will help.

We tried on every Adidas and Nike shoe they had at Academy Sports and they were either too big when we sized up or too small in the width. It's been very frustrating.

His feet are WIDE. They've never fit in regular shoes in his life.

I did buy the New Balance cleats, but I will take them to practice on Monday and ask if they are OK to use. I'm not sure what you mean about "toe cleats," since DS's soccer cleats do have cleats on the toes.

I'm so unhappy. He really loves soccer but the shoe thing is holding him back.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
We bought a brand called Power Bolt. I'm going to buy an insole for them tonight, maybe that will help.

We tried on every Adidas and Nike shoe they had at Academy Sports and they were either too big when we sized up or too small in the width. It's been very frustrating.

His feet are WIDE. They've never fit in regular shoes in his life.

I did buy the New Balance cleats, but I will take them to practice on Monday and ask if they are OK to use. I'm not sure what you mean about "toe cleats," since DS's soccer cleats do have cleats on the toes.


Soccer cleats do not have a stud under the very top of toe of the shoe.

See what I mean: NFL Football cleats have a central stud at the toe.

Baseball cleats, also have studs at the toe.

Soccer cleats do not.

Neither football cleats nor baseball cleats are acceptable footwear for soccer. They are dangerous and could injure another child.

ETA: If you can't get soccer cleats that fit, then I think your DS would be better off wearing sneakers than cleats designed for another sport.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Try shoebuy.com They have free shipping on orders and returns. I am sure that last time I was ordering cleats I saw that they a huge varitey of wides.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Shoebuy.com has lots of wide shoes, but not wide cleats. I just don't think they exist.

I got some Dr. Scholls inserts for the cleats and they seem to fit a lot better. He says they feel better. We'll see how he does in the game tomorrow.

Thanks for the info about the toe cleat. I'll send the NB shoes back (luckily they had free returns and free return shipping so I'm OK on that front).


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

Check out www.soccer.com. If you go to their footwear section, you can filter the results by width. I've had good luck with Diadora cleats. If you choose a leather upper, it will stretch for a better fit.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Begunda* 
Check out www.soccer.com. If you go to their footwear section, you can filter the results by width. I've had good luck with Diadora cleats. If you choose a leather upper, it will stretch for a better fit.

Those are men's sizes. He's still way too small for those shoes. Looks like once he gets to about a 6.5 shoe size we'll have more options (if I want to lay out over $100 for soccer cleats, yikes!).


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
Those are men's sizes. He's still way too small for those shoes. Looks like once he gets to about a 6.5 shoe size we'll have more options (if I want to lay out over $100 for soccer cleats, yikes!).

Yes. Youth soccer shoes do not come in different width sizes. How did practice go with the inserts, could he run better?


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

I found these listed for wide, youth sizes-

Nike Tiempo Turf Shoes

Nike Tempo Turf Shoes

If you don't expect to play a lot of games in the rain, turf shoes work well.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Begunda* 
I found these listed for wide, youth sizes-

Nike Tiempo Turf Shoes

Nike Tempo Turf Shoes

If you don't expect to play a lot of games in the rain, turf shoes work well.

The second shoes are the ones I recommended Total90 Shoot II, but they also come in firm ground shoes, exactly the same shoe different cleats. Same goes for the Nike Tiempo. Neither shoe actually comes in "wide", but they do fit wider than other Nike models. As I said, there is no such thing a a "wide" soccer shoe.

These are the ones my son wears:

Nike Total90 LaserII, they are obviously too pricey for a beginner, I realize that. But having tried many different shoes, these are definitely the ones he prefers.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
Yes. Youth soccer shoes do not come in different width sizes. How did practice go with the inserts, could he run better?

We went outside yesterday and played together for about an hour, and the only thing he complained about was the shoe rubbing his heel. He's got a lot of wiggle room in the current cleats, so I ended up buying the Nike turf shoes. At least they have a chance of fitting his feet better and they won't be as large on his feet.

Thanks for the help, everyone, I just wish buying these things weren't so complicated!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
We went outside yesterday and played together for about an hour, and the only thing he complained about was the shoe rubbing his heel. He's got a lot of wiggle room in the current cleats, so I ended up buying the Nike turf shoes. At least they have a chance of fitting his feet better and they won't be as large on his feet.

Thanks for the help, everyone, I just wish buying these things weren't so complicated!

Just so you know, the turf shoes are exactly the same as the version with cleats. While turf shoes are okay, firm ground cleats are better.

ETA: Don't forget Nike soccer shoes run about 1/2 a size larger.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
Just so you know, the turf shoes are exactly the same as the version with cleats. While turf shoes are okay, firm ground cleats are better.

ETA: Don't forget Nike soccer shoes run about 1/2 a size larger.

Is there a ripping-my-hair-out smiley?

OK. So I ordered the firm ground cleat style for him. Thankfully Zappos has free return shipping so now I'll be sending two pairs of cleats back.









I really, really appreciate your help, everyone. I wish his coaches had been half as helpful, seriously. I am just frustrated that it takes so much effort to buy soccer shoes!!!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
Is there a ripping-my-hair-out smiley?

OK. So I ordered the firm ground cleat style for him. Thankfully Zappos has free return shipping so now I'll be sending two pairs of cleats back.









I really, really appreciate your help, everyone. I wish his coaches had been half as helpful, seriously. I am just frustrated that it takes so much effort to buy soccer shoes!!!

Do let me know how this all works out for you! I know so much about soccer cleats because I have a 9 yo obsessed with soccer not to mention a fanatical doting DH who scours the web for the best soccer shoes for his boy! Both of them have come to the conclusion that the Nike Total90s are the best!

Oh, did you get the orange and black? These are *the* boots to have at DS's club!


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
These are the ones my son wears:

Nike Total90 LaserII, they are obviously too pricey for a beginner, I realize that. But having tried many different shoes, these are definitely the ones he prefers.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
Do let me know how this all works out for you! I know so much about soccer cleats because I have a 9 yo obsessed with soccer not to mention a fanatical doting DH who scours the web for the best soccer shoes for his boy! Both of them have come to the conclusion that the Nike Total90s are the best!

Oh, did you get the orange and black? These are *the* boots to have at DS's club!

Hi uccomama! I'm looking at those cleats for my 10 yo soccer player too. He likes the orange and black too, but I can't find them in that color. The link above has just the white/black/blue. Where did you get yours in orange and black? Right now he has Adidas Predators in a size 5. They are like this:

http://www.shopadidas.com/product/in...&colorId=17314

He has also worn his goalkeeper gloves completely out. Do you have any insider tips for me on which I should buy of those? Thanks!!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi momofmine!

My DS doesn't have the Total90s in orange and black, he has the Total90 Laser IIs which I don't believe come in that color for youth, DH found them on the web on sale in red which he loves (matches his read uniform!), I have no clue where though, he spent hours searching. The Total90 Shoots are the only ones that come in orange, they are a cheaper shoe. The Adidas Predators were his previous shoes and are a great cleat.

Sorry I can't be of help with goalie gloves, DS doesn't play in goal so we have never had to get them.


----------



## momofmine (Jan 8, 2007)

Aaah, gotcha. Okay, thanks! We might give them a try.

Being goalie isn't exactly his favorite position, but he does it at times. Thanks for the tips about good shoes. I am realizing now how really important shoes are, especially when they are playing a lot.


----------

